# The Office - "Dream Team" & "The Michael Scott Paper Company" - 4/9/09



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I LOVED the second episode, "The Michael Scott Paper Company". The scene where they had their own corner of the 165 sqf office was hilarious.

Actually, liked both of these a lot. 

Where have I seen the new DM receptionist, played by Ellie Kemper, before? Google and IMDB don't show anything I recognize, but she looked so familiar.


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

It was good, Pam made a sale...


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

"And when I woke up, I made a peanut butter and tuna fish sandwich. And you know what I learned? It tastes horrible. Those don't go together."



I wholeheartedly agree - the second of tonight's two episodes was stronger than the first.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I thought they were both pretty good.

"I wish my iPod could make phone calls"
--
"Yeah. I know what an iPhone is. I don't want an iPhone"


Michael getting "office" space in the same building as Dunder Mifflin was interesting. Jim still having issues with Charles Minor. Dwight and Andy battling over the new Kelly. All good stuff. I liked the opening credit sequence, too.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

So if someone asked me "Give me a rundown of your clients"... doesn't that simply mean that they want the name of them, and a short description of each?

I guess I don't know what's so weird about that question... or maybe I don't understand what a "rundown" is either.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

MickeS said:


> So if someone asked me "Give me a rundown of your clients"... doesn't that simply mean that they want the name of them, and a short description of each?
> 
> I guess I don't know what's so weird about that question... or maybe I don't understand what a "rundown" is either.


I think that was it and it was such a simple request, but so hard for these guys. I was thinking that was the joke, but I don't know.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

"Get back to work, Shoe *****!"

Jim is confused on the rundown? Seriously?

Aww well, him and the new boss are butting heads hard.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

"Yes, I played soccer. For two years in school - second and third grade. I was on the Orange team."


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

"Awwww, the new boss doesn't think Jim is adorable! Wah, wah, wah!" *evil smirk* 

Michael shaping the pancakes like sheets of paper was hilarious. The Andy/Dwight receptionist subplot was hilarious, too, with "Take Me Home, Country Roads" and Andy's little dance routine.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> Michael shaping the pancakes like sheets of paper was hilarious.


And Creed stealing them, then complaining about them and putting them back.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Where have I seen the new DM receptionist, played by Ellie Kemper, before? Google and IMDB don't show anything I recognize, but she looked so familiar.


I recognized her from a CollegeHumor.com video (also available on YouTube) where she's a girl who has _really_ scary ideas about what constitutes a good BJ.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

busyba said:


> I recognized her from a CollegeHumor.com video (also available on YouTube) where she's a girl who has _really_ scary ideas about what constitutes a good BJ.


I remember that one.  Thanks, not sure if that's where I recognize her from, but I have seen that one, so could be it.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

The thing I kept wondering, is where exactly they are going to get the paper from, but then I remembered it was a TV show and I shouldn't worry about things like that.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Azlen said:


> The thing I kept wondering, is where exactly they are going to get the paper from, but then I remembered it was a TV show and I shouldn't worry about things like that.


They'll probably steal it from the DM warehouse.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Kevin's "I thought <insert unrememberable indian name here> was a boy's name" had me dying.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

busyba said:


> Kevin's "I thought <insert unrememberable indian name here> was a boy's name" had me dying.


That was my LOL moment of the night. I didn't think either of these episodes was all that funny, but I am enjoying the development of the story of the Michael Scott Paper Company.

I liked how Michael put the quote on the white board, attributed it to Wayne Gretzky, and then attributed it to himself.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I've really enjoyed these episodes. Its like watching a slow-moving disaster, with a glimpse of hope.

Erin is hawt.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Azlen said:


> The thing I kept wondering, is where exactly they are going to get the paper from, but then I remembered it was a TV show and I shouldn't worry about things like that.


Michael made a mention about having called "suppliers." They'll probably drop-ship the paper to the clients.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Jesda said:


> Erin is hawt.


If Andy and Dwigt knew about her technique, I don't think they'd be fighting for her attention.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Peter000 said:


> Michael made a mention about having called "suppliers." They'll probably drop-ship the paper to the clients.


I can see Michael trying to load up the PT Cruiser.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Stanley just chuckling when he saw Ryan cracked me up.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellie_Kemper

Really liked that they changed the opening sequence...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> "And when I woke up, I made a peanut butter and tuna fish sandwich. And you know what I learned? It tastes horrible. Those don't go together."
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree - the second of tonight's two episodes was stronger than the first.


When I first read this, I thought you were wholeheartedly agreeing that peanut butter and tuna sandwiches tasted horrible.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Not to bring the thread down because I liked both eps as well, but one of the things that takes this down a notch for me is when they do things like having Michael standing outside his "Michael Scott Paper Company" after having to deal with Pam and Ryan (P and R ) and Pam going to try to get her old job back and saying "Maybe the Michael Scott paper company was a huge mistake. I should leave. I should go and start my own paper company. That'll show 'em".

REALLY??? That just seems completely idiotic to me and while I know some people will post "That's EXACTLY like Michael" or "That's EXACTLY the kind of thing Michael would say", it isn't! It's just stupid and I can't even see Michael saying that on their first or second day like that. Those kind of stupid things just take the edge off the funny for me.

Getting back to the funny, I loved Dwigt's telling of the lady that haunts the halls at the office park, right down to the subtle tapping of Erin's shoulder! And I LOVED the look on Stanley's face when Dwigt is whispering to Andy "...and I assume a little bit of blood rushed into your penis."  

As long as the funny far outweighs the stupid I will continue to really like this show.

It's kind of funny/uncomfortable seeing all the ways that Jim can fail in Charles' eyes after Jim seemed to be the one "normal" force in the office, but where are they going with it? It's like 'God, that's kind of funny' and then right away 'I HATE that he looks like such an idiot!'

"You WANTED me!" 

Then Jim's explanation ending with "It's not the worst plan she's ever had".

Yup, still one of my favorite TV shows.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Surprised no one has yet mentioned Pam's glimpse of Michael's junk "Basic Instinct" style....hilarious.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

MickeS said:


> So if someone asked me "Give me a rundown of your clients"... doesn't that simply mean that they want the name of them, and a short description of each?


A descrption of what about the client? What business they are in? Last quarter's purchases from DM? Discounts they get?


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

The scene at the nursing home was pure gold.

I love Vikram. I thought his inclusion and the whole "Dream Team" was the funniest part of all of the episodes. Plus his exit from the Michael Scott Paper Company was great- the whole Vikram parts were vintage Michael.

"My maid died.." while everyone is celebrating in the background...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

vman41 said:


> A descrption of what about the client? What business they are in? Last quarter's purchases from DM? Discounts they get?


Yes.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

cheerdude said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellie_Kemper


She's done Upright Citizens Brigade! My favorite sketch comedy troupe of all time.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

GDG76 said:


> The scene at the nursing home was pure gold.
> 
> I love Vikram. I thought his inclusion and the whole "Dream Team" was the funniest part of all of the episodes. Plus his exit from the Michael Scott Paper Company was great- the whole Vikram parts were vintage Michael.
> 
> "My maid died.." while everyone is celebrating in the background...


Was Vikram from a preivious episode? If so, shame on me, because I'm usually "Mr. Office", but I don't remember this one.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Steeler Mike said:


> Was Vikram from a preivious episode? If so, shame on me, because I'm usually "Mr. Office", but I don't remember this one.


From the episode where Michael was moonlighting at the call center.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

MickeS said:


> From the episode where Michael was moonlighting at the call center.


Yes! Thank you!


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellie_Kemper


Damn, another Office actress from St. Louis? We already have Phyllis and Pam. I'm beginning to think the producers have a thing for St. Louis women


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

It looks like the web site is up:

The Michael Scott Paper Company

My favorite line of the night:

Pam: "Nana stands for Grandma."
Vikram: "Sweet Jesus!"


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

Ha! I didn't realize the time zone clocks are labeled:

Paris London Bejing *USA*


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

dtivouser said:


> Ha! I didn't realize the time zone clocks are labeled:
> 
> Paris London Bejing *USA*


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Man, I can totally relate to Jim right now.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

dtivouser said:


> Ha! I didn't realize the time zone clocks are labeled:
> 
> Paris London Bejing *USA*


And Beijing and USA are showing the same time. 
Of course, Beijing is 12 hours off Eastern US time.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> Not to bring the thread down because I liked both eps as well, but one of the things that takes this down a notch for me is when they do things like having Michael standing outside his "Michael Scott Paper Company" after having to deal with Pam and Ryan (P and R ) and Pam going to try to get her old job back and saying "Maybe the Michael Scott paper company was a huge mistake. I should leave. I should go and start my own paper company. That'll show 'em".
> 
> REALLY??? That just seems completely idiotic to me and while I know some people will post "That's EXACTLY like Michael" or "That's EXACTLY the kind of thing Michael would say", it isn't! It's just stupid and I can't even see Michael saying that on their first or second day like that. Those kind of stupid things just take the edge off the funny for me.


Okay, I'll be the one to post "That's EXACTLY like Michael" because I honestly think it is, and it's not stupid (well, it is stupid, but funny stupid, and fits in with his character and the situation). Remember that at that particular point, everything is going wrong, they're in a cramped space, and Pam and Ryan are constantly fighting. To him, it seems like it's all Pam and Ryan's fault that things aren't working. So in his "talk before thinking" type of way, leaving Pam and Ryan and starting a company without them makes sense for a couple of seconds.


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

How did the new office get a copier??


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

MickeS said:


> So if someone asked me "Give me a rundown of your clients"... doesn't that simply mean that they want the name of them, and a short description of each?
> 
> I guess I don't know what's so weird about that question... or maybe I don't understand what a "rundown" is either.





vman41 said:


> A descrption of what about the client? What business they are in? Last quarter's purchases from DM? Discounts they get?


Yeah, if Charles had asked Jim for a rundown of his Pipeline, it would have made more sense.
vman is correct in that Jim should have asked at least for the particulars but I'm guessing that the point is Charles is somewhat clueless as well.
(Unless this comes back to bite Jim.)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I loved Dwigt's telling of the lady that haunts the halls at the office park, right down to the subtle tapping of Erin's shoulder! And I LOVED the look on Stanley's face when Dwigt is whispering to Andy "...and I assume a little bit of blood rushed into your penis."


Stanley's look right then was the best part of both episodes.

I loved how Michael knew that things would get real once breakfast was over, so he was just never going to stop making breakfast.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

rawbi01 said:


> How did the new office get a copier??


That was the old one that Dunder Mifflen replaced a few episodes back.
The one Oscar hated.
So Pam can't get away with it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

rawbi01 said:


> How did the new office get a copier??


I may be wrong, but during the new opening credit sequence, they showed a copier with "TRASH" written on it in marker. I assumed they found a copier that someone else was getting rid of, perhaps even the one that DM just replaced.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

Michael Scott Pap
Michael Scott Pape


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Azlen said:


> The thing I kept wondering, is where exactly they are going to get the paper from, but then I remembered it was a TV show and I shouldn't worry about things like that.


I went way too far down that path too.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Andy was really good with the banjo! :up:


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Surprised no one has yet mentioned Pam's glimpse of Michael's junk "Basic Instinct" style....hilarious.


But ruined (a lot, IMHO) by being so predictable.



dtivouser said:


> My favorite line of the night:
> 
> Pam: "Nana stands for Grandma."
> Vikram: "Sweet Jesus!"


My favorite lines:

1. That one above.

2. The one mentioned above "I thought Ramashadaman was a boy's name"

3. Ryan, on the phone in the office: "She's be a 6 in New York, but in Scranton she's a 7. Oh, and then there's my boss who's the same guy from Dunder Mifflin."

Those three were just clever, well-crafted, and well delivered.


----------



## Austin_Martin (Sep 13, 2006)

I think the Wayne Gretzky quote on the board was hillarious. Not the quote itself, but the fact that Michael had put quotes around the quote and attributed it to himself.

" "You miss 100&#37; of the shots you don't take" - Wayne Gretzky" -Michael Scott


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Ryan, on the phone in the office: "She's be a 6 in New York, but in Scranton she's a 7.


There's no way that a NYC 6 would only go up to a 7 in Scranton. More like 12.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MickeS said:


> And Creed stealing them, then complaining about them and putting them back.


And Creed giving Michael pointers on how to make pancakes. "You have to make them round so they cook evenly" 



EMoMoney said:


> Stanley just chuckling when he saw Ryan cracked me up.


And Stanley doing his normal thing of reading book or doing puzzles during meetings. Of course, Charles Minor doesn't ignore it like Michael did. I guess Jim isn't the only one that may have issues here.

Kevin running the phones was good. "Your call is very important to us"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> And Stanley doing his normal thing of reading book or doing puzzles during meetings. Of course, Charles Minor doesn't ignore it like Michael did. I guess Jim isn't the only one that may have issues here.


Speaking of that, we saw Kevin as receptionist, but nothing ever came of Stanley as "productivity czar." I think that could yield some good comedy if they pursue it.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

FireMen2003 said:


> Jim is confused on the rundown? Seriously?


i have a feeling that if it was michael instead of jim, it'd be the same response .... what the heck is a rundown?

iow, michael never asked jim to do one, so why would jim know what it is?


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

I'm wondering if the season finale ends with some sort of clash with Jim and Charles, with Jim heading to MSPC. 

All Michael really needs is someone who can bring over (most of) their client base from DM. (I'm sure there's a contract/legality thing they'd have to explain somehow). 

I noticed a few episodes ago that when Michael was recruiting, the interaction between him and Dwight was inexplicably strange. Why wouldn't Dwight jump at the chance to follow Michael - was he still sore about the "Golden Ticket" controversy? I almost wonder if Michael and Dwight have some trick planned.

I just wonder if the season finale is the original five stars of the show (Jim, Pam, Dwight, Ryan, Michael) working for MSPC. Over the summer hiatus, the Scranton market shifts to Michael's favor, and DM pulls out of the market. The employees (sans Toby of course) are hired by Michael, and he moves back into the old DM office.

This would let the writers not have to explain why DM lets Michael get away with so much. It also provides a valid reason for Ryan to be employed at the company.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

sonnik said:


> I noticed a few episodes ago that when Michael was recruiting, the interaction between him and Dwight was inexplicably strange. Why wouldn't Dwight jump at the chance to follow Michael - was he still sore about the "Golden Ticket" controversy? I almost wonder if Michael and Dwight have some trick planned.


I think that awkwardness was due to Dwight feeling that it would be a bad career move for him to go with Michael, but thinking that it would be hard to say no to him because of their dynamic, while at the same time Michael had no interest in taking Dwight, but felt that he had to ask because of their dynamic.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Dwigt is very pragmatic and only gets along with Michael for the sake of his career. There was even an episode where Dwigt tried to usurp Michael. Dwigt is not Michael's friend.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

busyba said:


> I think that awkwardness was due to Dwight feeling that it would be a bad career move for him to go with Michael, but thinking that it would be hard to say no to him because of their dynamic, while at the same time Michael had no interest in taking Dwight, but felt that he had to ask because of their dynamic.


That was exactly what was going on in that scene.

And by the way, I think I know who Erin reminded me of. It wasn't that I had seen the actress before, even though I had... I think she reminded me of Traci Lords.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Ryan is such a tool. He was cracking me up in the second episode. And I loved that he seemed to get picked up by his mom at the end of the episode. Great stuff.

I also really enjoyed Vikram's return. His interactions with Pam were great, especially when he asked Pam if she thought he was bowling and she said yes, he might be.


----------



## plowsterbabe (Feb 23, 2005)

Zevida said:


> Ryan is such a tool. He was cracking me up in the second episode. And I loved that he seemed to get picked up by his mom at the end of the episode. Great stuff.


Interesting. The only part with Ryan in that I found funny was him getting picked up by his mom in the station wagon. I found him being a tool annoying to watch. But, hey, different strokes, right?


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Azlen said:


> The thing I kept wondering, is where exactly they are going to get the paper from, but then I remembered it was a TV show and I shouldn't worry about things like that.


Michael has vendors. DM didn't actually MAKE paper, just resold it. MSPC is the same.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

vman41 said:


> A descrption of what about the client? What business they are in? Last quarter's purchases from DM? Discounts they get?


also doesn't make sense that Charles wanted it but then wanted him to fax it to the "distribution list" without even seeing it...what would anyone outside the office care about his clientele that much for?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> also doesn't make sense that Charles wanted it but then wanted him to fax it to the "distribution list" without even seeing it...what would anyone outside the office care about his clientele that much for?


Why Jim didn't ask about the distribution list made as little sense to me as why he didn't understand what a rundown was.

I guess he really had more of Michael Scott in him than even I thought. 

Of course, the distribution list could be anything - maybe it was some division at HQ that analyzed clients and sales.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

I forgot to mention that I loved the "new" opening title sequence.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

I was waiting for Dwight and Andy to breakout the dualing banjo/guitar from Deliverance.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

EMoMoney said:


> I was waiting for Dwight and Andy to breakout the dualing banjo/guitar from Deliverance.


i guess they are pretty sensitive about using that song. Some students recently made a "Banjo Hero" for a student project and wanted to use it and they said no.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> also doesn't make sense that Charles wanted it but then wanted him to fax it to the "distribution list" without even seeing it...what would anyone outside the office care about his clientele that much for?


Nobody else got the vibe that Jim's about to get fired? He needed to provide a rundown of his clients and then fax them to the distribution list. I thought that meant that Charles wanted to set in motion that other salesman will pick up Jim's clients.

I thought the first episode was very average but the second made up for it.

The Gretzky/Scott quote was probably the highlight for me.

Frank


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I agree about being worried about Jim's future with DM. I would be really concerned as a salesman having to put together a list of all my clients and then faxing them to a distribution list.


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

Absolutely LOVE that his distribution list was his dad.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

sonnik said:


> I'm wondering if the season finale ends with some sort of clash with Jim and Charles, with Jim heading to MSPC.
> 
> All Michael really needs is someone who can bring over (most of) their client base from DM. (I'm sure there's a contract/legality thing they'd have to explain somehow).
> 
> ...


My guess: DM Scranton will need PB to return and operate the new copier and she will insist that MS return with her.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Zevida said:


> I agree about being worried about Jim's future with DM. I would be really concerned as a salesman having to put together a list of all my clients and then faxing them to a distribution list.


See, it does feel like Charles is trying to force Jim out to a certain extent which doesn't make a lot of sense as Jim has always hit and exceeded his numbers.
But then, he does seem to be clueless about people as well.
(Although it was funny to see the Jim/Dwight Dynamic reversed.)

Michael should have quit the Michael Scott Paper Company to form the Michael Scarn Paper Company.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Stop trying to analyze a sit-com.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

Kablemodem said:


> Stop trying to analyze a sit-com.


joy kill


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

dtivouser said:


> It looks like the web site is up:
> 
> The Michael Scott Paper Company
> 
> ...


My favorite one too.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> Stop trying to analyze a sit-com.


Hi.
You must be new here.
May I suggest checking out a Lost thread?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I don't watch Lost, but from what I know about it, the show begs to be analyzed bit by bit. There is nothing to figure out in The Office. Just enjoy its silliness.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> i guess they are pretty sensitive about using that song.


Since when would the Office be sensitive to saying or doing something?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

EMoMoney said:


> Since when would the Office be sensitive to saying or doing something?


He means the people who hold the rights to the song, I assume.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> That was the old one that Dunder Mifflen replaced a few episodes back.
> The one Oscar hated.
> So Pam can't get away with it.


Notice how it had "trash" in huge letters scrawled on the side of it with a Sharpie.

So, they rescued DM's old copier out of the office building's trash pile!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Because we all know that when a copier bites the dust, we just throw it out with all the other trash.

And that's not to say it wasn't DM's old copier, it was. Just that sometimes things are just way out there with this show. And most of the time it works!


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> Because we all know that when a copier bites the dust, we just throw it out with all the other trash.
> 
> And that's not to say it wasn't DM's old copier, it was. Just that sometimes things are just way out there with this show. And most of the time it works!


Perhaps it was just stuffed in the "closet" (MSPC office) when DM got the new one, & someone wrote "trash" on it hoping it would somehow disappear.


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> Because we all know that when a copier bites the dust, we just throw it out with all the other trash.


Yes, but it isn't "we" we are talking about, it is "they." Someone asks Michael what to do with the old copier and he says it is just junk so throw it out with the trash.

Come on, these are people who spent an ungodly amount of time arguing whether Hilary Swank was hot. Do we do that sort...

Never mind.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

fmowry said:


> Nobody else got the vibe that Jim's about to get fired? He needed to provide a rundown of his clients and then fax them to the distribution list. I thought that meant that Charles wanted to set in motion that other salesman will pick up Jim's clients.
> 
> Frank


I thought it seemed pretty clear that Charles has no idea what he's doing either, which is why he couldn't answer Jim's questions. He's managing from a textbook, but he has no experience, so he's just throwing out buzzwords and trying to seem stern, but I'm guessing it will turn out that he runs Scranton into the ground because in addition to being just as poor of a manager as Michael, he doesn't have the sales and (awkward) people skills that Michael got by on.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> Because we all know that when a copier bites the dust, we just throw it out with all the other trash.


It was obviously just rolled out into an area where guys were gonna come and pick it up to dispose of it, and "TRASH" was written on it to not confuse anyone. There, an explanation.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

MickeS said:


> It was obviously just rolled out into an area where guys were gonna come and pick it up to dispose of it, and "TRASH" was written on it to not confuse anyone. There, an explanation.


It was probably Creed's job to get salvage value out of it, and he figured it was too much trouble so just left it out for trash. There, there's another.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought it seemed pretty clear that Charles has no idea what he's doing either, which is why he couldn't answer Jim's questions.


That would explain a lot. On its face it feels like Jim is losing IQ points weekly or was dumb all along and Charles has now brought it out. Your explanation makes more sense.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

ElJay said:


> That would explain a lot. On its face it feels like Jim is losing IQ points weekly or was dumb all along and Charles has now brought it out. Your explanation makes more sense.


Actually, I think your original thought made much more sense. I think that Charles knows exactly what he's doing, and is sincerely wondering why Jim doesn't. And I think that Jim is realizing just how easy it was to appear competent next to Michael, but in comparison to what doing "real work" is, he's only now realizing just how easy things used to be under Michael.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I predict that


Spoiler



Charles will be revealed more and more as not knowing what he's doing as time goes on.


Spoilerized because I heard an interview with the actor on NPR a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

I would agree since


Spoiler



it is supposed to be a 6-episode arc


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> I predict that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I heard the same interview.

Probably because of that interview,


Spoiler



I'm already seeing Charles' lack of competence. Heck, Kevin as temporary receptionist??!!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

pigonthewing said:


> Actually, I think your original thought made much more sense. I think that Charles knows exactly what he's doing, and is sincerely wondering why Jim doesn't. And I think that Jim is realizing just how easy it was to appear competent next to Michael, but in comparison to what doing "real work" is, he's only now realizing just how easy things used to be under Michael.


Ok, what manager who knows exactly what he is doing puts Stanley as Productivity Czar and Kevin as receptionist?


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

Why would a person from accounting put an accountant as receptionist?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

JYoung said:


> Ok, what manager who knows exactly what he is doing puts Stanley as Productivity Czar and Kevin as receptionist?


If he were serious in his enforcement, it would be a good "tough love" program. That is, if Stanley really had to deal with the productivity issue in the office and was held accountable for it, he might become the most productive person in the office. But without follow-through we see where that has gone.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Ok, what manager who knows exactly what he is doing puts Stanley as Productivity Czar and Kevin as receptionist?


One who doesn't know Stanley or Kevin?


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

classicsat said:


> And Beijing and USA are showing the same time.
> Of course, Beijing is 12 hours off Eastern US time.


Actually, it's not because according to the website, the company was founded in March and the Chinese don't observe DST, so it's either 11 or 13 hours off (I'm not sure which.)


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

I hope the Michael Scott Paper Company (MSPC) kicks booty and gets bought out by DM.


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

JYoung said:


> Ok, what manager who knows exactly what he is doing puts Stanley as Productivity Czar and Kevin as receptionist?


I'd do it if I were thinking of jumping to a competitor. Scranton _was_ the best of all the DM branches...


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Do you think he is considering jumping to MSPC?


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

Kablemodem said:


> Do you think he is considering jumping to MSPC?


It would be a chance to get in on the ground floor.


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

jebbbz said:


> It would be a chance to get in on the ground floor.


Not only that, it's the last chance to get your own corner in the office.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

smickola said:


> Not only that, it's the last chance to get your own corner in the office.


 :up:


----------



## scoobs77 (Apr 14, 2009)

Is this what is happening on the office in the states then? Michaels Scotts getting his own company? We're a bit behind over here in the UK!


----------



## rkallerud (Feb 24, 2003)

We have a winner. And Michael Scott will make out like a bandit.



jrinck said:


> I hope the Michael Scott Paper Company (MSPC) kicks booty and gets bought out by DM.


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

Which, because it is Michael, will be defined as getting his old job back and getting to bring Ryan and Pam with him, with no monetary benefits to Michael.


----------



## basicvitality (Apr 14, 2009)

Reading this thread may have made me laugh more than watching the shows in the first place. Ther's so much I miss. Like Ryan getting picked up by his mom.

And yeah - Vikram was hilarious.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

well glad i was proven right..pam misses jim and it's not right they arent together 

i think i'm gonna drive up to scranton now and see what bowling alley pays 60K a year! 

I thought the hall board should say 'closet' instead of having no number. Would have fit right in the patheticness of the office

no HOA lovers in this thread


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Yeah, if Charles had asked Jim for a rundown of his Pipeline, it would have made more sense.
> vman is correct in that *Jim should have asked at least for the particulars *but I'm guessing that the point is Charles is somewhat clueless as well.
> (Unless this comes back to bite Jim.)


If Jim hadn't already made an ass of himself in front of Miner repeatedly that's what he would have done. Now if he asks for clarification it just confirms what Miner already thinks about him so he's trying to go it alone and impress Miner by just getting things done w/o needless discussion of the details.



pigonthewing said:


> Actually, I think your original thought made much more sense. I think that Charles knows exactly what he's doing, and is sincerely wondering why Jim doesn't. And I think that Jim is realizing just how easy it was to appear competent next to Michael, but in comparison to what doing "real work" is, he's only now realizing just how easy things used to be under Michael.


Bingo. He views this stuff as rudimentary and figured Jim has been doing this all along since it's something a normal manager would have requested on a regular basis.



bruinfan said:


> iow, michael never asked jim to do one, so why would jim know what it is?


I did have a bit of a problem with it. I've never worked in business (I was in IT and have never heard "rundown" in a professional setting) yet I could come up with a reasonable definition of "rundown" and put one together. I like to think that Jim is _at least_ as smart as me. 



Zevida said:


> Ryan is such a tool. He was cracking me up in the second episode. And I loved that he seemed to get picked up by his mom at the end of the episode. Great stuff.


"I could run GM, but I couldn't repair a car." *priceless*


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't quite understand them making Jim out to be an idiot, especially given how successful he was at the Stamford branch. There he worked for a manager that supposedly knew his stuff, and may have requested a "rundown of his client list." It just feels out of character for him, even if it is just Miner being a different kind of moron than Michael.

I don't think I could work that close to a bathroom. Especially if they ever have a Taco Tuesday.


----------

